# Xinerama - how? [SOLVED]

## Maheriano

I'm running a PCI card with dual VGA out to 2 monitors and it's working with one single desktop spread across the two monitors, only I want 2 independant monitors instead. I was told I could get this working with using Xinerama but how do I use it? I put it into my USE flags of my make.conf file and I also reemerged kde-meta but when I maximize a window, it still maximizes across both screens instead of just the one. I've got 

```
mergedFB = "true"
```

 and 

```
xinerama = "true"
```

 in my xorg.conf, I'll post it once I get home to that computer again. Any suggestions?

The card is a Powercolour Radeon 9250

----------

## dan___

If KDE was compiled with the xinerama USE flag 

then there should be options for multiple monitors 

in the KDE Control Panel.

Check the settings there.

----------

## Maheriano

 *dan___ wrote:*   

> If KDE was compiled with the xinerama USE flag 
> 
> then there should be options for multiple monitors 
> 
> in the KDE Control Panel.
> ...

 

You mean when I right click the desktop and hit configure? I do that and go to Display but the drop down box for which screen I'm changing the settings for is grayed out. It only allows me to change the one large screen. I even emerged kde-meta again and rebooted just before I posted this. My xorg.conf has 1 device, 2 screens and 2 monitors. And here is my make.conf...

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.risq.qc.ca/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gnome mmx sse sse2 x aac xinerama alsa avi cdr cups divx4linux doc encode ftp gif gstreamer gtk hal icq java javascript jpeg cde mozilla mp3 mpeg msn pdflib php quicktime dbus spl ssl tiff usb vcd xmms xvid"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://adelie.polymtl.ca/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## troymc

You did not mention whether you were using the kernel drivers or the ATI drivers.

Check the ATI section here: HOWTO Dual Monitors

You should not enable both MergedFB & Xinerama in your xorg.conf.

Xinerama is X's way of handling multiple monitors, MergedFB is ATI's way of doing it.

You've basically enabled 2 drivers to do the same thing - and they are conflicting.

I believe that, either way, you want to recompile any apps with  the 'xinerama' USE flag.

troymc

----------

## Maheriano

How do I know which driver I'm using? I just used whatever information I could find on this site that looked like it might work.

Here's my xorg.conf.

```
Section "ServerLayout" 

   Identifier     "X.org Configured" 

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 

   Screen      1  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0 

#   Screen       2  "television screen" 0 0 

#   Option         "Xinerama"    "true" 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection 

Section "Files" 

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb" 

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

EndSection 

Section "Module" 

   Load  "extmod" 

   Load  "dri" 

   Load  "dbe" 

   Load  "record" 

   Load  "xtrap" 

   Load  "glx" 

   Load  "type1" 

   Load  "freetype" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Keyboard0" 

   Driver      "kbd" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Mouse0" 

   Driver      "mouse" 

   Option       "Protocol" "auto" 

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm 

   Identifier   "Monitor0" 

   VendorName   "VSC" 

   ModelName    "Q71-9" 

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0 

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0 

   Option       "DPMS" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0" 

EndSection 

#Section "Monitor" 

#   Identifier "television" 

#EndSection 

#Section "Device" 

#   Identifier  "Card0" 

#   Driver      "i810" 

#   VendorName  "Intel Corp." 

#   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device" 

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0" 

#EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon" 

   Driver      "radeon" 

        Option      "MergedFB"     "true" 

#   Option       "Xinerama"       "true" 

        Option      "CRT2Position" "LeftOf" 

#   Option       "CRT3Position" "RightOf" 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "Screen0" 

   Device     "ATI Radeon" 

   Monitor    "Monitor0" 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth      1 

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400" 

#      Virtual    2048 768 

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth      4 

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400" 

#      Virtual    2048 768 

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth      8 

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400" 

#      Virtual    2048 768 

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth      15 

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400" 

#      Virtual    2048 768 

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth      16 

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400" 

#      Virtual    2048 768 

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth      24 

#      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "680x400" 

#      Virtual    2048 768 

   EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0" 

   Device     "ATI Radeon" 

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0" 

   DefaultDepth     24 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth      24 

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

#      Virtual    2048 768 

   EndSubSection 

EndSection 

#Section "Screen" 

#   Identifier "television screen" 

#   Device "ATI Radeon" 

#   Monitor "television" 

#   DefaultDepth 24 

#   Option "NoTV" "no" 

#   Option      "TVStandard"      "NTSC-M" 

#   Option      "TVHSizeAdj"      "0" 

#   Option      "TVVSizeAdj"      "0" 

#   Option      "TVHPosAdj"      "0" 

#   Option       "TVVPosAdj"      "0" 

#   Option      "TVHStartAdj"      "0" 

#   Option      "TVColorAdj"      "0" 

#   Option      "GammaCorrectionI"   "0x00000000" 

#   Option      "GammaCorrectionII"   "0x00000000" 

#EndSection 
```

So I guess I should remove 

```
        Option      "MergedFB"     "true" 

        Option      "CRT2Position" "LeftOf" 
```

 from the device section and add 

```
   Option         "Xinerama"    "true" 

```

 to the serverlayout section? That right? Then should I add 

```
        Option      "CRT2Position" "LeftOf" 
```

to the serverlayout section and it'll just work when I reboot?

I'm going to read through the ATI link after work.

----------

## RealityMaster

I'm using fglrx with Xinerama with 2 displays no problems.

Are you sure you had Xinerama in you use flags before you compiled KDE?  If not emerge using --newuse.

----------

## RealityMaster

 *troymc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I believe that, either way, you want to recompile any apps with  the 'xinerama' USE flag.
> 
> troymc

 

IMHO, this is better than the ATI way, as more apps will use it (KDM can look pretty if you do it this way.)

----------

## Maheriano

 *RealityMaster wrote:*   

> I'm using fglrx with Xinerama with 2 displays no problems.
> 
> Are you sure you had Xinerama in you use flags before you compiled KDE?  If not emerge using --newuse.

 

Isn't it a huge ordeal to switch from ATI to fglrx?

Or should I.....(see next post)...

----------

## Maheriano

 *RealityMaster wrote:*   

>  *troymc wrote:*   
> 
> I believe that, either way, you want to recompile any apps with  the 'xinerama' USE flag.
> 
> troymc 
> ...

 

....or should I be emerging all my applications I will be maximizing once I change my xorg.conf?

----------

## RealityMaster

If you have ATI working, I wouldn't switch, use what works.  I would change your USE flags then run something like this.

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Maheriano

 *RealityMaster wrote:*   

> If you have ATI working, I wouldn't switch, use what works.  I would change your USE flags then run something like this.
> 
> ```
> emerge --update --deep --newuse world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Change my USE flags to what?

----------

## RealityMaster

Add xinerama  to the USE section of your /etc/make.conf

So you may have something like this......

```
USE="3dnow a52 aac alsa xinerama"
```

but most likely (hopefully) you have more than that

For a list of use flags look here

----------

## Maheriano

 *RealityMaster wrote:*   

> Add xinerama  to the USE section of your /etc/make.conf
> 
> So you may have something like this......
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Perfect, I already had that done.

----------

## Maheriano

 *RealityMaster wrote:*   

> If you have ATI working, I wouldn't switch, use what works.  I would change your USE flags then run something like this.
> 
> ```
> emerge --update --deep --newuse world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Doing this now. I don't know what it does, can it hurt my system?

----------

## RealityMaster

Shouldn't it's really just an upgrade and a recompile of everythig that needs updated with your new use flags.

----------

## Maheriano

```
hecking for alloca... yes

checking for difftime... yes

checking for putenv... yes

checking for mmap... yes

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gimp-2.2.8-r1/work/gimp-2.2.8/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 495, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Maheriano

What does this mean?

----------

## Maheriano

It still worked though, wierd. I got the taskbar only on one monitor and things maximize only in their respective monitors. Awesome.

----------

## troymc

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> What does this mean?

 

Basically that's a bug in an ebuild. It means someone missed a dependency.

Run this to fix the error:

```

emerge -Dav dev-perl/XML-Parser

```

Then run this to complete that emerge:

```

emerge --resume

```

The problem with running 3 commands at once like this:

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild

```

is that now you probably have no idea which command crashed. Was it the initial emerge? Or the revdep-rebuild?

Once the emerge --resume completes, you should try running those 3 commands separately to make sure everything completes cleanly. Pay particular attention to that emerge --depclean, there is a reason it prints out that nasty warning message. It can really screw up your system.  If it tries to remove more that 3-4 packages you should probably stop & check what it is doing.

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge -av --depclean

revdep-rebuild

```

In fact, if you have any doubts at all you can safely skip the last 2 commands.  Your system just won't be 100% optimized...only like 98%.   :Shocked: 

troymc

----------

## Maheriano

It didn't work.

 *troymc wrote:*   

>  *Maheriano wrote:*   What does this mean? 
> 
> Basically that's a bug in an ebuild. It means someone missed a dependency.
> 
> Run this to fix the error:
> ...

 

```
localhost ~ # emerge -Dav dev-perl/XML-Parser

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  -minimal 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) XML-Parser-2.34.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) XML-Parser-2.31.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) XML-Parser-2.31-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-XML-Parser-2.31

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-XML-Parser-2.34

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-XML-Parser-2.31-r1

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) XML-Parser-2.34.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking XML-Parser-2.34.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Writing Makefile for XML::Parser::Expat

Writing Makefile for XML::Parser

cp Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-cp932.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-cp932.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-7.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-7.enc

cp Parser/Style/Tree.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser/Style/Tree.pm

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-9.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-9.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-unicode.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-unicode.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/README blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/README

cp Parser/Encodings/euc-kr.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/euc-kr.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/windows-1250.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/windows-1250.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/windows-1252.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/windows-1252.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/big5.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/big5.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-3.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-3.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/Japanese_Encodings.msg blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/Japanese_Encodings.msg

cp Parser/Style/Subs.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser/Style/Subs.pm

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-4.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-4.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-8.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-8.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-jisx0221.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-jisx0221.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-2.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-2.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jdk117.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jdk117.enc

cp Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-unicode.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-unicode.enc

cp Parser/LWPExternEnt.pl blib/lib/XML/Parser/LWPExternEnt.pl

cp Parser/Style/Objects.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser/Style/Objects.pm

cp Parser.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser.pm

cp Parser/Style/Debug.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser/Style/Debug.pm

cp Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jisx0221.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jisx0221.enc

cp Parser/Style/Stream.pm blib/lib/XML/Parser/Style/Stream.pm

cp Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-5.enc blib/lib/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-5.enc

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/work/XML-Parser-2.34/Expat'

cp Expat.pm ../blib/lib/XML/Parser/Expat.pm

/usr/bin/perl5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/ExtUtils/xsubpp -noprototypes -typemap /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/ExtUtils/typemap -typemap typemap  Expat.xs > Expat.xsc && mv Expat.xsc Expat.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"2.34\" -DXS_VERSION=\"2.34\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i686-linux/CORE"   Expat.c

Running Mkbootstrap for XML::Parser::Expat ()

chmod 644 Expat.bs

rm -f ../blib/arch/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.so

LD_RUN_PATH="/usr/lib" i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -L/usr/local/lib Expat.o  -o ../blib/arch/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.so   -L/usr/lib -lexpat

chmod 755 ../blib/arch/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.so

cp Expat.bs ../blib/arch/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.bs

chmod 644 ../blib/arch/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.bs

Manifying ../blib/man3/XML::Parser::Expat.3pm

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/work/XML-Parser-2.34/Expat'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34

>>> Install XML-Parser-2.34 into /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/ category dev-perl

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/work/XML-Parser-2.34/Expat'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/work/XML-Parser-2.34/Expat'

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.so

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.bs

Files found in blib/arch: installing files in blib/lib into architecture dependent library tree

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser.pm

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/LWPExternEnt.pl

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Expat.pm

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-cp932.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-7.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-9.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-unicode.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/README

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/euc-kr.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/windows-1250.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/windows-1252.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/big5.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-3.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/Japanese_Encodings.msg

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-4.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-8.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-jisx0221.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-2.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jdk117.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-unicode.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jisx0221.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-5.enc

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Tree.pm

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Subs.pm

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Objects.pm

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Debug.pm

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Stream.pm

Installing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/usr/share/man/man3/XML::Parser::Expat.3pm

Writing /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image//usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/XML/Parser/.packlist

Appending installation info to /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image//usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i686-linux/perllocal.pod

man:

gzipping man page: XML::Parser::Expat.3pm

prepallstrip:

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.so

>>> Completed installing XML-Parser-2.34 into /var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/image/

>>> Merging dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/perl5/

--- /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/

--- /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/

--- /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/

--- /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/XML/

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/XML/Parser/

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.so

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.bs

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/auto/XML/Parser/.packlist

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser.pm

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/LWPExternEnt.pl

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Expat.pm

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-cp932.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-7.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-9.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-unicode.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/README

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/euc-kr.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/windows-1250.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/windows-1252.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/big5.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-3.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/Japanese_Encodings.msg

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-4.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-8.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-jisx0221.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-2.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jdk117.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-unicode.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jisx0221.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-5.enc

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Tree.pm

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Subs.pm

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Objects.pm

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Debug.pm

>>> /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Stream.pm

--- /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/

--- /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i686-linux/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man3/

>>> /usr/share/man/man3/XML::Parser::Expat.3pm.gz

--- /usr/share/perl/

--- /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/

--- /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.7/

>>> /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.7/XML-Parser-2.34.pod

>>> /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.7/XML-Parser-2.34.pod.arch

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/XML-Parser-2.34/

>>> /usr/share/doc/XML-Parser-2.34/Changes.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/XML-Parser-2.34/MANIFEST.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/XML-Parser-2.34/README.gz

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !found obj /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.6/XML-Parser-2.34.pod.arch

<<<        obj /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.6/XML-Parser-2.34.pod

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man3/XML::Parser::Style::Tree.3pm.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man3/XML::Parser::Style::Subs.3pm.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man3/XML::Parser::Style::Stream.3pm.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man3/XML::Parser::Style::Objects.3pm.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man3/XML::Parser::Style::Debug.3pm.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man3/XML::Parser::Expat.3pm.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man3/XML::Parser.3pm.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/XML-Parser-2.34/README.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/XML-Parser-2.34/MANIFEST.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/XML-Parser-2.34/Changes.gz

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.so

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.bs

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/auto/XML/Parser/.packlist

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Tree.pm

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Subs.pm

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Stream.pm

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Objects.pm

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Style/Debug.pm

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/LWPExternEnt.pl

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Expat.pm

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-unicode.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jisx0221.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jdk117.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-cp932.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-unicode.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-euc-jp-jisx0221.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/windows-1252.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/windows-1250.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-9.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-8.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-7.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-5.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-4.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-3.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/iso-8859-2.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/euc-kr.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/big5.enc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/README

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings/Japanese_Encodings.msg

<<<        obj /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser.pm

<<<        dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/auto/XML/Parser/Expat

<<<        dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/auto/XML/Parser

<<<        dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/auto/XML

<<<        dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Style

<<<        dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser/Encodings

<<<        dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML/Parser

<<<        dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/XML

--- !empty dir /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.6

--- !empty dir /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods

--- !empty dir /usr/share/perl

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man3

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/XML-Parser-2.34

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux/auto

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/i386-linux

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/perl5

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Man pages are not installed for most modules now.

 * Please use perldoc instead.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34 merged.

>>> Recording dev-perl/XML-Parser in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 5 info files.

localhost ~ # emerge --resume

emerge: It seems we have nothing to resume...

```

----------

## troymc

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> It didn't work.
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~ # emerge --resume
> ...

 

Hehehe   :Laughing: 

Of course there is nothing to resume after a successful emerge!  What was I thinking?!    :Embarassed: 

Can you tell I've been up all night?  I work nights. It's time for bed.

Skip that resume step & go straight to those next 3:

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge -av --depclean

revdep-rebuild 

```

troymc

----------

## Maheriano

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world 
```

```
orbit-idl-2 2.12.5 compiling

  mode, show preprocessor errors, passes: headers

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

Error: Empty file

** (process:29269): WARNING **: ../../../src/orb/orb-core/corba-defs.idl compilation failed

make[8]: *** [corba-defs.h] Error 1

make[8]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-2.12.5/work/ORBit2-2.12.5/include/orbit/orb-core'

make[7]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[7]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-2.12.5/work/ORBit2-2.12.5/include/orbit'

make[6]: *** [all] Error 2

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-2.12.5/work/ORBit2-2.12.5/include/orbit'

make[5]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-2.12.5/work/ORBit2-2.12.5/include'

make[4]: *** [all] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-2.12.5/work/ORBit2-2.12.5/src/orb/include'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-2.12.5/work/ORBit2-2.12.5/src/orb'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-2.12.5/work/ORBit2-2.12.5/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/orbit-2.12.5/work/ORBit2-2.12.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/orbit-2.12.5 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 55, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Maheriano

Can't remember how I got it working after but I did.

----------

